# Looking for a hammer fired semi auto 9mm



## emax123

Why hammer fired?
All my semi auto handguns are striker fired and I want to try hammer fired. 
Criteria:
Hammer fired 9mm
Reliable
$1000 limit
Separate picks into "battle 9" vs "range" gun
I'm interested in:
Sphinx SDP
p226
Hk p30
(These being the max $)
Cz sp-01
CZ 75B
Beretta 92fs
cz p-09
IWI Jericho
FNH
I'm also interested in knowing best value. 
Are the Sigs, HKs, sphinx worth the extra cost? Please add to the list if I missed any.
I know I should try to shoot some first and then make my decision I just want help narrowing it down.
I forgot to mention,


----------



## CW

Most 1911a1, CZ 75, Beretta 92/M9, even a Browning Hi-Power are good ones to start with.


All my semi's are hammer. About half of them SA the rest DA.

If carrying with a round in chamber, I prefer SA for safety.


----------



## TAPnRACK

Well, I can speak on the following:

Sig P226 (Tac Ops)
Beretta 92 (G-SD)
CZ 75BD (Police Model)

As far as performance, all 3 of these are top notch. The price difference is related to fit & finish and features.

The CZ's perform as well as handguns costing twice as much, but lack the refinement of the others. Sights are not as good, tool marks are seen inside the slide and weight is greater than most guns of this type. Trigger is a little "gritty" but smooths out over time. Accurate as any choices above though and built like a tank. Great choice in their price range.

Sig's & Beretta's are very refined and are made of lighter materials than the CZ 75 series. Sights are great, trigger pull is smooth and crisp. Great finishes and features make these 2 guns legends. These 2 are the probably the easiest handguns to disassemble for cleaning... wonderful design on both. Accuracy is on point and you'd be hard pressed to find better handguns... it would honestly be personal preference if you felt something was better (HK or Sphinx).

You got a great list and i've shot most on it... you're off to a great start. Choosing will be hard, but go with the one that feels natural in your hand and has the features you want. As far as triggers, in my experience i've learned I can adapt and become proficient with practice... not a deal breaker imo or i'd never have bought the CZ 75BD, lol.


----------



## TAPnRACK

This thread may help out a little... http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=39849

It compares the Sig P226 to the CZ 75.


----------



## miketx60

These are cheap and reliable. Usually around 300.00. When I first went for my CHL, I borrowed one to qualify and It was making a large jagged one hole group. (With my help. )










It's an FEG.


----------



## Bisley

Best value, in my opinion is the CZ-75B. For $1000, you can even pick up their superb Kadet .22 conversion. So, in addition to having a very accurate and sturdy 9mm, you can have a .22 that will likely surpass your other .22's in accuracy and reliability. I bought my CZ-75B several years ago, before most folks learned what a great pistol it is, for about $450, and then added the Kadet kit for just over $200. It is a great combo for teaching new shooters, and just a great pistol for range work. I don't carry it, as it's all steel construction is a bit heavy with 16 rounds of ammo. I also have a RAMI, the cut down model, which is a good carry gun, and by far my most accurate double-stack compact.


----------



## emax123

Thanks for the responses. I plan on calling my local ranges to see what I can rent.
I forgot to mention, I have a "target 9", a compact 9, and a subcompact 9. I'm not a soldier or a cop but I kinda like the idea of a "battle 9", just for the sake of my collection. something duty sized, a proven work horse, and tactically driven. I put a $1000 cap because I know guns like these aren't cheap, but I'd rather not spend that much if I can help it.


----------



## emax123

That looks like a hi power/ cz clone. $300!! I'll definitely check it out.


----------



## miketx60

It is.


----------



## DirtyDog

I'd add the Ruger to your list. I've had a P95 and still have a P94. They're both full size guns, solid, reliable, accurate, and well within your budget.


----------



## SouthernBoy

I would go with the Browning Hi-Power or the CZ-75B. Both are going to need a little work to get a good trigger but that's not expensive and is well worth the effort and cost. The CZ benefits greatly from a simple hammer spring replacement (go with the 13-pound unit) and the Browning shines with a trigger tuning job.

These are fine guns and will serve you well.


----------



## TAPnRACK

If you want an all-out battle pistol, look at the Sig P226 Tac Ops... overbuilt with every feature a combat handgun should have. $1,100 is average price... but comes with four 20 rd mags standard. I think I did a long review on it a while ago. I can post pics and answer questions if you want.... simply amazing gun that is packed with the best features possible.

Found it... http://www.handgunforum.net/sig-sauer/34224-sig-p226-tac-ops-just-aquired.html


----------



## emax123

TAPnRACK said:


> If you want an all-out battle pistol, look at the Sig P226 Tac Ops... overbuilt with every feature a combat handgun should have. $1,100 is average price... but comes with four 20 rd mags standard. I think I did a long review on it a while ago. I can post pics and answer questions if you want.... simply amazing gun that is packed with the best features possible.


Hell yes I would like to see pics!!


----------



## TAPnRACK

Just posted link in my post above... with lots of pics.


----------



## emax123

Why is it that when you go to your local shops (I mean all of them) they never point you in the direction of cz or their variants but every forum and enthusiast love these guns. Thats not sarcasm, im serious.


----------



## hillman

Grand power K-100 - because you want a 'full size'. I own the P1 (shorter barrel). Excellent reliability with varied ammo, much better than average DA, excellent SA. The K-100 is a popular competition gun in Europe. I see no reason why it should fall short of your requirements in your other environments.


----------



## Bisley

emax123 said:


> Why is it that when you go to your local shops (I mean all of them) they never point you in the direction of cz or their variants but every forum and enthusiast love these guns. Thats not sarcasm, im serious.


Because, counter-intuitive though it may be, local shops are often clerked by people who don't know that much about guns...or they just bad-mouth or omit everything they don't sell.


----------



## emax123

DirtyDog said:


> I'd add the Ruger to your list. I've had a P95 and still have a P94. They're both full size guns, solid, reliable, accurate, and well within your budget.


Never heard of this. I love my Ruger sr45 so I'm definitely going to look into it. Thanks


----------



## emax123

hillman said:


> Grand power K-100 - because you want a 'full size'. I own the P1 (shorter barrel). Excellent reliability with varied ammo, much better than average DA, excellent SA. The K-100 is a popular competition gun in Europe. I see no reason why it should fall short of your requirements in your other environments.


Another I've never heard of. Very cool. I look forward to the research. Do you own one? I'd like to see pics.


----------



## emax123

TAPnRACK said:


> Just posted link in my post above... with lots of pics.


Sorry, I'm having trouble seeing the link.


----------



## TAPnRACK

Noticed that... Google Sig P226 Tac Ops and you'll see handgunforum.net pop up... it's Sig P226 Tac Ops just Acquired thread.


----------



## miketx60

> Sorry, I'm having trouble seeing the link.


Looks like this:










Nice, too.


----------



## hillman

emax123 said:


> Another I've never heard of. Very cool. I look forward to the research. Do you own one? I'd like to see pics.


Google on Grand Power K-100. I haven't taken photos. It looks like another CZ75 clone, but there are significant differences internally.


----------



## denner

TAPnRACK said:


> Well, I can speak on the following:
> 
> Sig P226 (Tac Ops)
> Beretta 92 (G-SD)
> CZ 75BD (Police Model)
> 
> As far as performance, all 3 of these are top notch. The price difference is related to fit & finish and features.
> 
> The CZ's perform as well as handguns costing twice as much, but lack the refinement of the others. Sights are not as good, tool marks are seen inside the slide and weight is greater than most guns of this type. Trigger is a little "gritty" but smooths out over time. Accurate as any choices above though and built like a tank. Great choice in their price range.
> 
> Sig's & Beretta's are very refined and are made of lighter materials than the CZ 75 series. Sights are great, trigger pull is smooth and crisp. Great finishes and features make these 2 guns legends. These 2 are the probably the easiest handguns to disassemble for cleaning... wonderful design on both. Accuracy is on point and you'd be hard pressed to find better handguns... it would honestly be personal preference if you felt something was better (HK or Sphinx).
> 
> You got a great list and i've shot most on it... you're off to a great start. Choosing will be hard, but go with the one that feels natural in your hand and has the features you want. As far as triggers, in my experience i've learned I can adapt and become proficient with practice... not a deal breaker imo or i'd never have bought the CZ 75BD, lol.


Nuff said! Of the pistols on your list you can't go wrong with any of them, it will now come down to what pistol works best for "you" after your time researching and hopefully shooting them, but that may be difficult to do, but optimum before buying. I like Beretta's, but just a personal preference after owning them for a very long time.


----------



## emax123

Follow up:

Went to the range and rented a p226, m9, CZ 75B. 

What I learned is this...
I don't have enough experience to judge the firearms. I really enjoyed all three. What I can say is I was more accurate with the cz when shooting slowly, but better with the m9 and the sig with double taps and Mozambique drills. With practice all three would be winners. The only thing I didn't like about the m9 was the manipulation of firearm. I found myself having to stop and look at it when disingaging the safety and the mag release. First time handling the Sig and it felt like I had one in my past life. I have to admit I walked in not wanting to like the m9. Every time I handled one it felt terrible in my hand. And then there's the "sigs have too high a bore access" thing. Wrong, wrong, wrong! All three felt awesome. Cz most accurate for me, Beretta the smoothest for me, and the Sig was the most fun. Next up, HK p30, FNX, and on... can't wait.


----------



## psuminer

Howdy! Relatively new to the forum here but wanted to weigh in a bit on this thread. I have one on the list (P-226 Tac-Ops), had two (Beretta 92FS and Beretta PX4 Storm), and am about to get a new one (Lionheart LH9N-Mk II). I foolishly sold both Berettas and regret the move. Both are great guns. 

I know I'm adding one more gun to your list but the Lionheart is a great gun that can be had for $769.00 (with free shipping). I too wanted to have at least one more hammer-fired 9 in my safe and after much research, settled on the LH9.

One interesting factor to keep in mind with the Sig P-226, if you get bored of the 9mm, you can always get exchange kits to do caliber swaps with the handgun. I can run 22LR, 9mm, and 357 Sig from my P-226. I am currently saving up for the 40 S&W barrel and then I will be able to use that caliber as well. I get bored with all the shiney things in my life so like to keep myself open to as many options as possible...

Hope this helps.


----------



## emax123

psuminer said:


> Howdy! Relatively new to the forum here but wanted to weigh in a bit on this thread. I have one on the list (P-226 Tac-Ops), had two (Beretta 92FS and Beretta PX4 Storm), and am about to get a new one (Lionheart LH9N-Mk II). I foolishly sold both Berettas and regret the move. Both are great guns.
> 
> I know I'm adding one more gun to your list but the Lionheart is a great gun that can be had for $769.00 (with free shipping). I too wanted to have at least one more hammer-fired 9 in my safe and after much research, settled on the LH9.
> 
> One interesting factor to keep in mind with the Sig P-226, if you get bored of the 9mm, you can always get exchange kits to do caliber swaps with the handgun. I can run 22LR, 9mm, and 357 Sig from my P-226. I am currently saving up for the 40 S&W barrel and then I will be able to use that caliber as well. I get bored with all the shiney things in my life so like to keep myself open to as many options as possible...
> 
> Hope this helps.


I'll definitely check it out. I thought you have to start with the .40 or .357 sig to use the conversion kits?


----------



## psuminer

No sir you do not. I purchased the Tac-Ops as a 9mm and purchased a 357 Sig conversion kit. Works fantastic! As a matter of fact, I actually now keep the pistol in 357 Sig 'mode' most of the time now. I really like that round and have ended up with more mags for that caliber than I do for the 9mm.


----------



## high pockets

I agree with you about the Beretta. I have a PX4 and I, too, have to look at the firearm to double check the safety. In addition, the safety operates backwards from my other manual safety guns (up is off, down is safe)

The fit and finish on the Beretta, however is great.

Moving on: Had an FNX-9 - great capacity, shot well, no problems - felt a little too plasticky. - traded toward P30, which is my EDC.

HK P30S - ergos are incredible, weight and size are good. Some people complain about the trigger, but I have no problem with the P30 trigger since it is a combat pistol, not a plinker.

CZ 85B - ambi version of the CZ 75B - undoubtedly one of my more accurate guns - fairly heavy, very solid, great buy - as far as your comment about shops not pushing them, I think it is partly due to lack of knowledge and partly due to lack of availability. CZ sells all they can make, so not every shop can get them. For the money, they can't be beat! CZ is also now making poly frames, never tried them, have no knowledge of those offerings.


----------



## emax123

psuminer said:


> No sir you do not. I purchased the Tac-Ops as a 9mm and purchased a 357 Sig conversion kit. Works fantastic! As a matter of fact, I actually now keep the pistol in 357 Sig 'mode' most of the time now. I really like that round and have ended up with more mags for that caliber than I do for the 9mm.


That is so sweet. Thanks for the info.


----------



## emax123

How about the cz p-07 and p-09. Any good? They have the omega trigger. Whats the difference? 
I'm still shopping but right now its the m11-a1 with a threaded barrel that has my attention. Ive read, thats the one the seals are issued.
I know, I know, I'm a wanna be fan boy loser. I don't care, I think thats cool. In my defense, with the threaded barrel, its the tac ops without the high compacity mags. With the little $ i save I can put it toured a supresser. Wishful thinking. Still taking suggestions.


----------



## boatdoc173

emax123 said:


> Why hammer fired?
> All my semi auto handguns are striker fired and I want to try hammer fired.
> Criteria:
> Hammer fired 9mm
> Reliable
> $1000 limit
> Separate picks into "battle 9" vs "range" gun
> I'm interested in:
> Sphinx SDP
> p226
> Hk p30
> (These being the max $)
> Cz sp-01
> CZ 75B
> Beretta 92fs
> cz p-09
> IWI Jericho
> FNH
> I'm also interested in knowing best value.
> Are the Sigs, HKs, sphinx worth the extra cost? Please add to the list if I missed any.
> I know I should try to shoot some first and then make my decision I just want help narrowing it down.
> I forgot to mention,


 Of the ones you listed--the CZs are the best for the price. I have many--love them all(sp01 p01 75 bd ar e great reliable and eat all ammo--no issues

at first I thought the sigs, H+K and now spinx were over priced( I still do to a point--but I think 1911s are over priced too especially WC, NHC and Ed browns)--BUT that said--once you get used to the 12 oclock hold needed (and in the case of my H+L P 30 lem v1s-the long trigger pull) they are great on the range. For carry they are a bit heavy--especially the sigs. For maintenance the H+k, sig and glocks have the best barrel and slide coatings--making them the easiest to care for .ps I love my Berettas as well

JMHO


----------



## boatdoc173

emax123 said:


> How about the cz p-07 and p-09. Any good? They have the omega trigger. Whats the difference?
> I'm still shopping but right now its the m11-a1 with a threaded barrel that has my attention. Ive read, thats the one the seals are issued.
> I know, I know, I'm a wanna be fan boy loser. I don't care, I think thats cool. In my defense, with the threaded barrel, its the tac ops without the high capacity mags. With the little $ i save I can put it toured a supresser. Wishful thinking. Still taking suggestions.


I do not own those CZs (due to high cap mags being illegal in Co-Nazi-cut) I have heard good things as these are the CZ polymers. for my $$ I want CZ steel framed guns--JMHO


----------



## boatdoc173

high pockets said:


> I agree with you about the Beretta. I have a PX4 and I, too, have to look at the firearm to double check the safety. In addition, the safety operates backwards from my other manual safety guns (up is off, down is safe)
> 
> The fit and finish on the Beretta, however is great.
> 
> Moving on: Had an FNX-9 - great capacity, shot well, no problems - felt a little too plasticky. - traded toward P30, which is my EDC.
> 
> HK P30S - ergos are incredible, weight and size are good. Some people complain about the trigger, but I have no problem with the P30 trigger since it is a combat pistol, not a plinker.
> 
> CZ 85B - ambi version of the CZ 75B - undoubtedly one of my more accurate guns - fairly heavy, very solid, great buy - as far as your comment about shops not pushing them, I think it is partly due to lack of knowledge and partly due to lack of availability. CZ sells all they can make, so not every shop can get them. For the money, they can't be beat! CZ is also now making poly frames, never tried them, have no knowledge of those offerings.


great post--I love my H+K p 30--it is one of my favorite range guns. I use glocks for SD/HD--reliable and easy to replace if confiscated after SD/HD. Czs are not so easily found(with 10 round maGS needed in my bogus state)--JMHO


----------



## boatdoc173

emax123 said:


> Follow up:
> 
> Went to the range and rented a p226, m9, CZ 75B.
> 
> What I learned is this...
> I don't have enough experience to judge the firearms. I really enjoyed all three. What I can say is I was more accurate with the cz when shooting slowly, but better with the m9 and the sig with double taps and Mozambique drills. With practice all three would be winners. The only thing I didn't like about the m9 was the manipulation of firearm. I found myself having to stop and look at it when disingaging the safety and the mag release. First time handling the Sig and it felt like I had one in my past life. I have to admit I walked in not wanting to like the m9. Every time I handled one it felt terrible in my hand. And then there's the "sigs have too high a bore access" thing. Wrong, wrong, wrong! All three felt awesome. Cz most accurate for me, Beretta the smoothest for me, and the Sig was the most fun. Next up, HK p30, FNX, and on... can't wait.


sounds like you are on the right track--keep renting thes e guns until you get familiar with them--then judge them\

lucky you --your range has a nice selection to choose from


----------



## emax123

boatdoc173 said:


> sounds like you are on the right track--keep renting thes e guns until you get familiar with them--then judge them\
> 
> lucky you --your range has a nice selection to choose from


Problem is, all I'm learning is that I want them all!!! 
I'm officially changing my question...
Which one should I buy first?


----------



## emax123

psuminer said:


> No sir you do not. I purchased the Tac-Ops as a 9mm and purchased a Sig conversion kit. Works fantastic! As a matter of fact, I actually now keep the pistol in 357 Sig 'mode' most of the time now. I really like that round and have ended up with more mags for that caliber than I do for the 9mm.


I think I was thinking about glock. With glocks, you cant go up in caliber with conversions because the tolerances for polymer frame are set to that round.


----------



## DirtyDog

emax123 said:


> I think I was thinking about glock. With glocks, you cant go up in caliber with conversions because the tolerances for polymer frame are set to that round.


Not really accurate. The 9mm, 40S&W and .347 Sig all share the same frame, as do the 10mm and .45ACP models. While it's not possible to convert from a 9mm to a .45ACP, it is entirely possible to convert your 9mm to a 40 S&W or .357 Sig.


----------



## emax123

DirtyDog said:


> Not really accurate. The 9mm, 40S&W and .347 Sig all share the same frame, as do the 10mm and .45ACP models. While it's not possible to convert from a 9mm to a .45ACP, it is entirely possible to convert your 9mm to a 40 S&W or .357 Sig.


Cool.


----------



## denner

I'll add another to your list as a must try and the price is right. Beretta PX4 Storm in 3 flavors, see what you think. That rotating lockup is the bomb. And those Storms have very good DA pulls as well compared to some others.


----------



## Kennydale

I had for 8 months a friend's Sig P239 in .40S&W . I learned Sigs are fun, but the reality is Striker Fired is the best way to go for me.


----------



## emax123

Kennydale said:


> I had for 8 months a friend's Sig P239 in .40S&W . I learned Sigs are fun, but the reality is Striker Fired is the best way to go for me.


Dude, I love striker fired handguns. Like I wrote in my original post, all my semi autos are striker fired. its a matter of increasing my knowledge and collection. They're all cool to me.


----------



## shift1

Did anyone mention a springfield EMP.?


----------



## travelm

I own both HK P30L and the above mentioned CZ P09. I can say that while P30L costs almost twice as much, I find CZ to be more accurate and having less recoil. The dimensions are comparable, but P-30L is slightly smaller and lighter. Both seems very reliable, although P30L does not particularly like 115 gr light ammo and throws it back at you, not to the side. In general both pistols perform very well. I have put close to 1,000 budget ammo rounds (not reloads) through each of them, and had not a single issue whatsoever.


----------



## dakota1911

Granted these are just under $1K, but a lot of other companies make 9mm 1911s for less.


----------



## emax123

Update

I decided to start saving up for the P226. Either the tac ops or the legion series. Which ever one I get a deal on.


----------



## NuclearNights




----------



## Montogo

I shoot both Beretta 92 and a Taurus 809 , both well under the 800.00 mark.
no trouble at all with them.


----------



## Montogo

I picked up a Taurus 40 s&w for the range, made in the same plant as a Berretta and works the same for less money.
Shoot 100 to 200 each trip out guess up to 1000 rounds by now. No trouble with the Taurus yet. One deer at 50 yards with one shot so far with it.
Good luck with your new weapon.


----------

